# Franco Battiato



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Vi piace la sua musica? 
Ecco il video di un suo capolavoro:


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Novembre 2012)

lo metto nella mia top 3 dei miei artisti preferiti. 

l'ultimo album uscito un mese fa è molto bello, anche se in generale i suoi migliori lavori a mio parere li ha fatti negli anni 80. 
anche il periodo prog merita  nonostante lui l'abbia rinnegato un pò


----------



## Prinz (28 Novembre 2012)

mai sopportato, anche se ai tempi di fetus di cose da dire ne aveva

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Inoltre detesto quella nenia bulgara sopravvalutatissima che è La cura


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2012)

Si, uno degli pochi decenti rimasti


----------



## James Watson (28 Novembre 2012)

L'adoro.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2012)

l'album La voce del Padrone resta un capolavoro assoluto


----------

